# Tecumseh HH120 Mechanical Governor Fix



## Bucky (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a Tecumseh HH120 from a 1969 Sears Suburban. The shaft that holds the governor gear in place has wallowed out the hole that the shaft fits into to the point that the shaft came out letting the governor assembly fall out. The shaft will have to be replaced but the gear is in good shape. 

My question. Is there a good way to fix the wallowed out hole?

Bucky


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have heard of some who are able to insert a bushing to fill in the oversized hole. I have not done it but as I understand it you need to get the right sized bushing from a good hardware store and press/tap it into the hole while maintaining the proper inside shape and size for your shaft.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Andy


----------

